# Best places to find jumping spiders?



## Josh220

For those of you who take macro shots of jumping spiders, where do you tend to find them most often? More specifically, what about the California species?

Bushes/plants, sides of houses, outdoor furniture, fences, etc?


----------



## Forkie

They are often found crawling on windowsills, concrete walls, and brickwork - places that are very warm in the summer i.e., walls get warm in the sun.  They're certainly more easy to find there.  You probably could find them in the bushes too.  Good luck with that, though!


----------



## Josh220

I used to see them on the concrete and walls but never paid any attention to them. Of course, now that my macro lens will be arriving tomorrow and I will be searching for them, I won't be able to find any. 

It does't seem like CA has many of the colorful variety though, so it will be tougher looking for grey/light brown, and much smaller as well.


----------



## Josh220

Any macro experts out there?


----------



## groan

I've only just started my hunt for them but I found one this weekend (see my post in this forum, The Jumper) in a field, on some rocks.
I've seen them on railings and in plants in my garden, previously.

I do get the impression they like the sun. I'm not an authority on the subject, though.


----------



## cgipson1

I usually find some species on vertical concrete such as the small bridges in this area that allow the streams to flow under the streets. I find other species on the wooden exterior walls of my condo. I will occasionally find them on trees, rockpiles, on rocks around water...etc.

Heck.. I wish I had better advice for ME to follow! lol!


----------



## STM

Josh220 said:


> Any macro experts out there?



This is a pretty comprehensive article I wrote about macrophotography and posted to my website. It does get pretty technical and goes into a lot on equipment and various uses for all of the gear but maybe you might find something off of it useful!

Venturing Into the Exciting World of Macrophotography


----------

